
Ask HN: Should I move a popular Medium article to a third party's publication? - headmelted
I&#x27;m fairly new to Medium, and definitely new to writing articles that take off so rapidly.<p>I&#x27;ve recently been asked by a couple of people over e-mail to move my post from my own publication to theirs for increased circulation (it was the most popular post worldwide briefly this week I believe).<p>I&#x27;m not so familiar with the platform or how it works at high traffic.<p>It may be a stupid question but HN has not yet steered me wrong.<p>So..<p>Is this normal practice? Am I being really gullible? Should I move it?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
gus_massa
Do they have a serious publication? Have you heard of them before? Have you
read a few old editions to get an idea of the articles?

Are they going to pay you? Are you going to pay them (editing fee, or
something)? Or it's free for both?

(If they are going to pay something now and more money later, assume that you
will never get more money. Are you happy with the money they offer now?)

~~~
headmelted
Thanks for the response.

No money involved (free for both), the biggest of the publications is Startup
Grind, if that helps at all.

It would mean removing it from my own publication (maybe Medium doesn't allow
it to be in two publications simultaneously?).

Not really sure what to do, not something that's mattered until now and I
don't want to shoot myself in the foot, so to speak.

I should mention that the publication is currently on my own domain, and
Google is already showing the article pretty high up on search results (Coding
on a Chromebook), so I'm reluctant to give up any link love that's getting
built up there.

~~~
mamurphy
If there is no money involved, what is the benefit to you of moving your
already-successful article to their publication (and removing it from Medium
and your domain)? I don't see any.

You aren't necessarily going to get better exposure than you currently are...
and what else is the possible upside for you?

~~~
headmelted
Their publication is also on Medium.

The upside (as it was described to me) was that it would then be exposed to
their 500k followers, the downside being that it would no longer be in my own
publication and thus on my own domain.

The only reason I was even considering it was that I don't know how Medium
promotes articles internally, so I figured the boost of the extra followers
could help. But I figured maybe Medium doesn't even work that way?

Thanks for the input - I was kind of leaning towards staying put anyway, and
this reinforces that it's the right call.

